# Pics of the new Ober babies



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh, been so busy with baling hay, then my brother's FB doe kidded with no milk, so, I finally got pics of Anna's twins(and Sophie) here they are!!

Sinbad is up and Storm is down:









Sinbad, he is so dark, he is for sale









being pretty









Isn't the spout up here?









Storm, we're keeping him


















And Miss Sophie, she is 3/4 sister to Anna and is sooooooo sweet:

































My brother doesn't know I took this pic of him 









Enjoy!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Srah, they are just beautiful!! I love the contrast in their color, which since I'm not too familiar with Oberhasli's...they all look that way? I mean the color and pattern? Sinbad is really dark compared to his sister. They are so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are so beautiful!  

I love the darker Obers over the lighter ones....but thats just me.

I had one of each before I sold them


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Storm is a boy, both of them are technically 1/2 or 1/4 sisters to Sophie. I like darker obers too, I'm hoping Storm will help with that, plus my other new buck is supposed to be really dark.

All Oberhaslis are colored like that, they call it chamoisee, but its not really a true chamoisee, I call it light/medium/dark bay with correct black markings. If I shave some of them, they will be true chamoisee. Oberhaslis can also be solid black, I would looooovvveeee a black doe. Black is only acceptable in does, black bucks have to be registered as experimental.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are such graceful and elegant goats- very pretty


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful kids! Storm is stunning, really striking and great conformation, especially at his age!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! The babies are cute Oh and brother too! :wink: LOL!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are soooo purdy!!!!!  Love 'em!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're just gorgeous!!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They are dolls!!! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! They are so sweet 



kelebek said:


> Congrats!!! The babies are cute Oh and brother too! :wink: LOL!


LOL thanks, if you want to embarrass David you can wish him a happy bday, he turned 18 today :wink: :lol:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

What beautiful kids.









Suellen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I love the Ober coloring! Congrats! They look awesome. :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks  They are finally getting a little bit nicer, Ober babies seem to take a little bit to get used to humans. They are so shy but so sweet


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I LOVE OBERS!!! haha 
they're beautiful, if i could afford to feed the bigger goats i would have them..

and i agree with kelebec. your bro is cute to.. how much and what size crate to ship him out to ca?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother? Oh you can have him for free, I'll even pay for shipping, it will have to be a big crate, and I might not poke holes in it............ lol :slapfloor:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute,I really like Storm and Sophie.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok ship him to ontario airport, i'll pick him up in two weeks.. haha


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

hehe :wink:


----------

